
The real reason the sound of your own voice makes you cringe - ALee
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/jul/12/the-real-reason-the-sound-of-your-own-voice-makes-you-cringe
======
combatentropy
> A common explanation [...] is that [...] we receive both sound transferred
> to our ears externally by air conduction and sound transferred internally
> through our bones. [...] So when you hear your recorded voice without these
> frequencies, it sounds higher

Actually the first time I heard my recorded voice, I was surprised by how low
it was. So I agree with the article that there is more to the story.

------
kazinator
You may also hate a recording of yourself playing a musical instrument. Even
some electronic one where absolutely the same speakers are used for the
playback, and the material is sample-for-sample identical to the earlier live
version.

